# Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Yeseterday the Köln RR exibition opened theit doors. It shows model railroads in all scales, but you can find a few pictures from the larger scale trains 
in a German forum http://www.spassbahn.de/view_topic.php?id=5383&forum_id=21&jump_to=87833#p87833

There are probably more to come. So tune in again later again.

Enjoy

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Who makes these? And where can I find one.[/b]









Toad[/b]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition*

These are made by Dietz in Germany. 

1898.- Euros with decoder, sound, uncoupler and fan. 

http://www.d-i-e-t-z.de/4_1.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

*Do these guys have US distributer?*
*Toad*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition*

Are you kidding ???? 

You can order from Dietz directly or he also lists Schug as his world-wide dealer. 

http://www.mbv-schug.de/ 

With Schug I think you can deal in English, if not and you are really interested in buying one of these, I or someone else on this forum who speaks German can help you. 

It's really quite painless to buy directly from Germany; with Schug for instance you can pay via paypal - he charges you the 4% fee that paypal charges him. 
Just make sure he (or Dietz) takes off the 19% VAT that is built into the price - not all dealers do, you need to verify that up front. 
Shipping cost on an item like this is not an issue - everything from Germany comes by air now but it moves rather slow once it hits the US, so transit time is still at least 10 days, possibly longer. 

Knut


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thank you Sir!*


*Looks like I need several! Sweet.*


*Toad*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Last time I spoke with Lorenz Schug he spoke English. My bet is that he still does. Give him a try. He is a great guy to deal with and I recommend him without any reservations whatsoever.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By krs on 11/07/2008 10:11 PM
These are made by Dietz in Germany. 

1898.- Euros with decoder, sound, uncoupler and fan. 

http://www.d-i-e-t-z.de/4_1.htm


Wow! Getting up into the pricey range I would say. *1898* Euros would be *$2418.05* as of today!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

*Yeah KRS, that is why I said "a couple" to build a MOW unit.*
*Toad*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition*

Hi, 

There is a 20 min film from the exibition online now. Mainly seen throught the LGB-Spectlaces. But the funny Piko starter set can be seen as well. 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6445256714029127194 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition*

That was a fantastic video--all that RhB was an added bonus. Oh to be in Germany... 
Thanks Fritz! 

Keith


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Pictures from the Köln (Cologne) RR exibition*

SCHOENE BILDER! 
Danke Fritz! 
Manfred Diel 
SLC UT USA 
Kuenzell/FULDA D


----------

